# Navas titolare. Il PSG ha scelto. Donnarumma alla Juve?



## admin (13 Novembre 2021)

Secondo quanto riportato dalla Francia, da Le10Sport, Pochettino e la dirigenza hanno scelta il titolare per la porta del PSG: è Navas. Tale decisione può avere ripercussioni sul futuro di Gigio, che potrebbe andare altrove. La Juve resta sempre in allerta.

*CorSera: ieri Donnarumma è stato chiaro. Se la situazione con Navas non si risolverà a breve a suo favore, chiederà a Raiola di trovare un'altra sistemazione. 

Le parole del portiere QUI -) *





Donnarumma:"Al Milan giocavo sempre, con Navas soffro la rivalità"



Donnarumma parla a TNT Sports della rivalità con Keylor Navas. “Non ha effetto sulle mie prestazioni, però mi ‘disturba’. Non è facile perché ero abituato a giocare sempre dall’inizio e qualche volta mi fa male stare in panchina. Ma sono sicuro che la situazione si risolverà”.




www.milanworld.net


----------



## Viulento (13 Novembre 2021)

Juve con ingaggio ridotto a 8 perche' lui vuole giocare e i soldi non sono tutto.
Che bell'anima.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Novembre 2021)

Tutto già definito da mesi.
Chissà che giro di mafie contorto per portarlo ai gobbi a certe condizioni.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Francia, da Le10Sport, Pochettino e la dirigenza hanno scelta il titolare per la porta del PSG: è Navas. Tale decisione può avere ripercussioni sul futuro di Gigio, che potrebbe andare altrove. La Juve resta sempre in allerta.
> 
> *Le parole del portiere QUI -) *
> 
> ...


Bhuhahahahaha offerta:
Lo paghiamo nel 2050 
Prendere o lasciare ! 
Bhuhahahahaha 
e dico purtroppo non sarà possibile!
perché sarebbe il colpo di grazia..
Magari con il fiasco propongono uno scambio con indennizzo a favore del PSG 

Il codice fiscale ci andrebbe a riscaldare la panchina al suo posto! chissà così ritorna a vantarsi di aver panchinato Allison e Buffon e che ora è arrivato il momento di Navas


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Novembre 2021)

Viulento ha scritto:


> Juve con ingaggio ridotto a 8 perche' lui vuole giocare e i soldi non sono tutto.
> Che bell'anima.


Sarebbe un gran win lo stesso


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Novembre 2021)

Speriamo vada alla Juve, sarebbe una gran cosa onestamente. Stipendio anche se ridotto esagerato e prestazioni del menga garantite


----------



## ILMAGO (13 Novembre 2021)

come rovina i propri assistiti raiola ho visto pochi altri agenti.... contenti loro!


----------



## rossonero71 (13 Novembre 2021)

Comunque è vero che chi va via da noi piange, è la storia.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Novembre 2021)

Per me se va alla Juve, i gobbi si indeboliscono.


----------



## Kayl (13 Novembre 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Per me se va alla Juve, i gobbi si indeboliscono.


Beh tra noi interisti e napoletani si beccherebbe tanti di quei fischi che uscirebbe frignando.


----------



## UDG (13 Novembre 2021)

Con cosa lo pagano il cartellino?


----------



## Jino (13 Novembre 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> come rovina i propri assistiti raiola ho visto pochi altri agenti.... contenti loro!



Io nno credo Raiola abbia tutto questo potere decisionale, nel senso che gli potrà consigliare, ma poi decide il ragazzo. 
Ci sono assistiti di Mino che sono rimasti nella stessa squadra a lungo, che firmano in bianco, che lo hanno pure abbandonato.
Donnarumma è voluto andare al PSG, perchè li si sentiva di poter vincere la coppa dei campioni da titolare. Si è ad oggi sopravvalutato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Novembre 2021)

Se andrà alla Juve avrà il suo nome gridato all'unisono da tutto lo Stadium, dopo ogni rilancio del portiere avversario.
Un onore riservato a pochi.


----------



## Cataldinho (13 Novembre 2021)

UDG ha scritto:


> Con cosa lo pagano il cartellino?


Magari offrono in cambio Sturaro e Rugani


----------



## UDG (13 Novembre 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io nno credo Raiola abbia tutto questo potere decisionale, nel senso che gli potrà consigliare, ma poi decide il ragazzo.
> Ci sono assistiti di Mino che sono rimasti nella stessa squadra a lungo, che firmano in bianco, che lo hanno pure abbandonato.
> Donnarumma è voluto andare al PSG, perchè li si sentiva di poter vincere la coppa dei campioni da titolare. Si è ad oggi sopravvalutato.


Donnarumma è andato al PSG perché era l'unica squadra che l'avrebbe preso, altrimenti sarebbe rimasto a piedi


----------



## babsodiolinter (13 Novembre 2021)

UDG ha scritto:


> Donnarumma è andato al PSG perché era l'unica squadra che l'avrebbe preso, altrimenti sarebbe rimasto a piedi


This..
Il giorno che il Milan ha preso maignan maldini ha salutato raiola e Modigliani.
Con la crisi covid,bilanci in profondo rosso solo il psg lo poteva prendere.


----------



## danjr (13 Novembre 2021)

Sarebbe un sogno vedere donnarumma andare a indebolite la Juve


----------



## Andris (13 Novembre 2021)

perchè andare in prestito per giocare quando c'è Mancini che lo fa giocare titolare comunque a prescindere ?
panca e soldi


----------



## vota DC (13 Novembre 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io nno credo Raiola abbia tutto questo potere decisionale, nel senso che gli potrà consigliare, ma poi decide il ragazzo.
> Ci sono assistiti di Mino che sono rimasti nella stessa squadra a lungo, che firmano in bianco, che lo hanno pure abbandonato.
> Donnarumma è voluto andare al PSG, perchè li si sentiva di poter vincere la coppa dei campioni da titolare. Si è ad oggi sopravvalutato.


Theoden prima di essere liberato da Gandalf aveva più potere decisionale di Donnarumma. È andato a pulire i cessi in una squadretta rischiosa (metti che l'emiro si invaghisca di lui: o abbassa i pantaloni o lo buttano giù dal un palazzo) e con DNA perdente mentre poteva fare il protagonista al Milan e guadagnare molto di più dato che alla Juventus hanno il braccino corto. Quello che ci guadagna con i passaggi di squadra è il procuratore.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Novembre 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io nno credo Raiola abbia tutto questo potere decisionale, nel senso che gli potrà consigliare, ma poi decide il ragazzo.
> Ci sono assistiti di Mino che sono rimasti nella stessa squadra a lungo, che firmano in bianco, che lo hanno pure abbandonato.
> Donnarumma è voluto andare al PSG, perchè li si sentiva di poter vincere la coppa dei campioni da titolare. Si è ad oggi sopravvalutato.


è andato li perchè erano gli unici che lo prendevano, non lo voleva nessuno.


----------



## admin (14 Novembre 2021)

*CorSera: ieri Donnarumma è stato chiaro. Se la situazione con Navas non si risolverà a breve a suo favore, chiederà a Raiola di trovare un'altra sistemazione. *


----------



## Zenos (14 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *CorSera: ieri Donnarumma è stato chiaro. Se la situazione con Navas non si risolverà a breve a suo favore, chiederà a Raiola di trovare un'altra sistemazione. *


Lo sa che ha un contratto e non è più a P0?


----------



## overlord (14 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Francia, da Le10Sport, Pochettino e la dirigenza hanno scelta il titolare per la porta del PSG: è Navas. Tale decisione può avere ripercussioni sul futuro di Gigio, che potrebbe andare altrove. La Juve resta sempre in allerta.
> 
> *CorSera: ieri Donnarumma è stato chiaro. Se la situazione con Navas non si risolverà a breve a suo favore, chiederà a Raiola di trovare un'altra sistemazione.
> 
> ...



Per me è improbabile che vada alle melme....detto e ridetto c'è scesni che blocca tutto.
Per me sarà Newcastle o al massimo Tottenham da quella capra di Paraculitici.


----------



## Prealpi (14 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *CorSera: ieri Donnarumma è stato chiaro. Se la situazione con Navas non si risolverà a breve a suo favore, chiederà a Raiola di trovare un'altra sistemazione. *


È proprio un bambinone,invece di impegnarsi per superare un portiere che ha 36 anni e dico trentasei anni, piange e ingrassa come un suino


----------



## overlord (14 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Francia, da Le10Sport, Pochettino e la dirigenza hanno scelta il titolare per la porta del PSG: è Navas. Tale decisione può avere ripercussioni sul futuro di Gigio, che potrebbe andare altrove. La Juve resta sempre in allerta.
> 
> *CorSera: ieri Donnarumma è stato chiaro. Se la situazione con Navas non si risolverà a breve a suo favore, chiederà a Raiola di trovare un'altra sistemazione.
> 
> ...



Comunque una soddisfazione al giorno ci regala questo stupido mentecatto.
Povera stellina chissà quante lacrime ha già versato. Cucciolo.


----------



## Mauricio (14 Novembre 2021)

Si sapeva che fosse un piccolo uomo, ma non così piccolo. Che proiettile che ha schivato il Milan, è andata davvero bene!


----------



## rossonero71 (14 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *CorSera: ieri Donnarumma è stato chiaro. Se la situazione con Navas non si risolverà a breve a suo favore, chiederà a Raiola di trovare un'altra sistemazione. *


Gigetto su goditi Parigi.


----------



## mandraghe (14 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *CorSera: ieri Donnarumma è stato chiaro. Se la situazione con Navas non si risolverà a breve a suo favore, chiederà a Raiola di trovare un'altra sistemazione. *



Fosse così dimostrerebbe di essere ancora più scemo di quanto si credesse.

Se c'è una cosa che al Psg non sopportano sono i calciatori che spingono e usano mezzucci per andarsene.

Gli esempi son tanti: Verratti che voleva il Barça, Ibra stesso (ricordate la famosa minchiata di Pedullà sul fantomatico patto con lo sceicco?), Di Maria, Draxler e pochi mesi fa Mbappé. Ebbene sono ancora tutti lì. E stiamo parlando di campioni, non di bambocci viziati.

Se questo scimunito crede che alzando la voce possa far cambiare le cose non ha capito nulla.

Penso che l'unica cosa che ha ottenuto è di aver irrigidito e contrariato gli sceicchi. Oltre all'elevato rischio di farsi appendere al muro da Navas. Uno che a differenza sua tiene cojones e non semplici appendici anatomiche.


----------



## SoloMVB (14 Novembre 2021)

Capirai che sorpresa.


----------



## Solo (14 Novembre 2021)

Beh, lo sceicco non è uno che si fa certo imporre trasferimenti in uscita, l'abbiamo visto in questi anni. 

Bisogna vedere che razza di accordi ha preso il pizzaiolo. Io rimango convinto che Dollarman al PSG sia stato un favore per poi avere la prelazione su Haaland. Vediamo se adesso Raiola riesce a inserire in mezzo anche un trasferimento a Torino.


----------



## SoloMVB (14 Novembre 2021)

UDG ha scritto:


> Con cosa lo pagano il cartellino?


Con un magheggio dei loro,è già tutto concordato.


----------



## hiei87 (14 Novembre 2021)

Il Psg ha preferito rifiutare 180 milioni in estate per Mbappè, consapevole di perderlo a 0 tra un anno, e ora si mette a 90° di fronte a Zizzo e al suino. Credibile.


----------



## Giangy (14 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Francia, da Le10Sport, Pochettino e la dirigenza hanno scelta il titolare per la porta del PSG: è Navas. Tale decisione può avere ripercussioni sul futuro di Gigio, che potrebbe andare altrove. La Juve resta sempre in allerta.
> 
> *CorSera: ieri Donnarumma è stato chiaro. Se la situazione con Navas non si risolverà a breve a suo favore, chiederà a Raiola di trovare un'altra sistemazione.
> 
> ...


Anche secondo me alla fine sarà gobbo al 100%. La vedo però un operazione per l'estate, di solito in inverno non c'è tempo per portare a termine certe operazioni di grosso spessore, e poi dovrebbero vendere prima il polacco.


----------



## mandraghe (14 Novembre 2021)

A fine settembre Gianluigi Iscariota rilasciava dichiarazioni di tutt'altro genere.









Donnarumma: "Io al PSG? Sto godendo, rido per le critiche."



Donnarumma dopo l'esordio in Champions con il PSG: "Sono uscito da un periodo difficile, sono sereno, ora sto godendo. Mi criticano perché ho scelto di venire al PSG? Mi viene da ridere. Questa è una squadra pazzesca, è incredibile giocare con tutti questi campioni."





www.milanworld.net





Dopo poche settimane è cambiato tutto.

Coraggio Giuda, non ti abbacchiare, le tue recensioni sui sedili delle panchine degli stadi della Ligue 1 e dei grandi stadi della champions son comunque apprezzate


----------



## Giangy (14 Novembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Fosse così dimostrerebbe di essere ancora più scemo di quanto si credesse.
> 
> Se c'è una cosa che al Psg non sopportano sono i calciatori che spingono e usano mezzucci per andarsene.
> 
> ...


Però Thiago Silva l'hanno lasciato andare via a zero al Chelsea, perchè dicevano era vecchio, e non hanno preso nessuno li in difesa, solo Ramos acciacato e bollito.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (14 Novembre 2021)

Il fatto che abbiano scelto quella mezza pippa di Navas come titolare, mi fa capire che Donnarumma è più scarso di quanto pensassi. 

Madonna se rido! Ahaha


----------



## mandraghe (14 Novembre 2021)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Però Thiago Silva l'hanno lasciato andare via a zero al Chelsea, perchè dicevano era vecchio, e non hanno preso nessuno li in difesa, solo Ramos acciacato e bollito.




A zero li lasciano andare, l'hanno fatto ad esempio con Ibra e con Cavani. Ciò che non sopportano è che i giocatori chiedano da andare via. Allora si impuntano. A parer mio queste dichiarazione dell'infame saranno un boomerang bello pesante.


----------



## unbreakable (14 Novembre 2021)

machissenefrega di donnarumma , potrebbe pure andare all'inter, che mi sembra vogliano un portiere..l'importante è che non mi toccano maignan che è 1000 volte meglio


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Novembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un gran win lo stesso


Si indebolirebbero e avrebbero a bilancio un altro stipendio pesantissimo sul livello dei vari ramsey e rabiot.

Nonché invendibile, proprio come i 2 sopracitati.

Auguri al bilancio dei gobbi.


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Novembre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Beh, lo sceicco non è uno che si fa certo imporre trasferimenti in uscita, l'abbiamo visto in questi anni.
> 
> Bisogna vedere che razza di accordi ha preso il pizzaiolo. Io rimango convinto che Dollarman al PSG sia stato un favore per poi avere la prelazione su Haaland. Vediamo se adesso Raiola riesce a inserire in mezzo anche un trasferimento a Torino.


C'è anche pogba che orbita sempre tra psg e ritorno alla juve. 

Cmq non mi stupirebbe un prestito biennale ai gobbi intanto che navas diventa in età da ritiro.


----------



## Giangy (14 Novembre 2021)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> machissenefrega di donnarumma , potrebbe pure andare all'inter, che mi sembra vogliano un portiere..l'importante è che non mi toccano maignan che è 1000 volte meglio


Sembra che sia molto vicino Onana dall'Ajax.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Novembre 2021)

Prende 12 netti dal prossimo anno, la Juventus ha il polacco che è già tra i più pagati al mondo ed è invendibile quindi no, alla giuve non penso ci vada. Poi questo se ne va per ambizioni e poi va alla Juventus a fare l Europa league?


----------



## Giangy (14 Novembre 2021)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> C'è anche pogba che orbita sempre tra psg e ritorno alla juve.
> 
> Cmq non mi stupirebbe un prestito biennale ai gobbi intanto che navas diventa in età da ritiro.


Si loro danno 4 milioni a uno come la Bernarda, e vogliono rinnovarlo al ribasso ho letto. L'importante è che non viene accostato a noi. Strapagati cessi a pedali anche giocatori come Rabiot, e il bollito di Ramsey.


----------



## kekkopot (14 Novembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> A zero li lasciano andare, l'hanno fatto ad esempio con Ibra e con Cavani. Ciò che non sopportano è che i giocatori chiedano da andare via. *Allora si impuntano*. A parer mio queste dichiarazione dell'infame saranno un boomerang bello pesante.


Bisogna vedere quanto hanno bisogno de bamboccione. Magari lo mandano via perchè non serve a nulla...


----------



## Francy (14 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Francia, da Le10Sport, Pochettino e la dirigenza hanno scelta il titolare per la porta del PSG: è Navas. Tale decisione può avere ripercussioni sul futuro di Gigio, che potrebbe andare altrove. La Juve resta sempre in allerta.
> 
> *CorSera: ieri Donnarumma è stato chiaro. Se la situazione con Navas non si risolverà a breve a suo favore, chiederà a Raiola di trovare un'altra sistemazione.
> 
> ...


Sczesny prende 7+2 alla Juve fino al 2024. Se non lo cedono pensare a Donnarumma è follia. Prego affinchè facciano l'errore di averli entrambi in rosa... 21 mln netti solo per i portieri. Non credo lo faranno mai però.
I giornali l'hanno sempre fatta semplice, ma devo ancora capire chi si accollerebbe il polacco


----------



## DavidGoffin (14 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Francia, da Le10Sport, Pochettino e la dirigenza hanno scelta il titolare per la porta del PSG: è Navas. Tale decisione può avere ripercussioni sul futuro di Gigio, che potrebbe andare altrove. La Juve resta sempre in allerta.
> 
> *CorSera: ieri Donnarumma è stato chiaro. Se la situazione con Navas non si risolverà a breve a suo favore, chiederà a Raiola di trovare un'altra sistemazione.
> 
> ...


Ma cosa l'hanno preso a fare?

Per regalare una commissione di 20milioni a Raiola e farsi odiare dai milanisti?


----------



## UDG (14 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Con un magheggio dei loro,è già tutto concordato.


Bisogna vedere cosa ne pensa lo sceicco


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *CorSera: ieri Donnarumma è stato chiaro. Se la situazione con Navas non si risolverà a breve a suo favore, chiederà a Raiola di trovare un'altra sistemazione. *


ma questo pensava di andar la e fare il titolare senza favoritismi a suo favore?
che cervello da gallina, sempre detto che era stupido, si vede dalla faccia.


----------



## Igniorante (14 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tutto già definito da mesi.
> Chissà che giro di mafie contorto per portarlo ai gobbi a certe condizioni.


Mi sembra strano che però un club come il PSG si presti a questi giochini.
In ogni caso, anche se volesse andar via, ha un contratto molto ben pagato e da 5 anni di durata...dubito che i francesi lo regalino ai mafiosi, considerando poi che è stato un acquisto in ottica futura dato che Navas non durerà in eterno


----------



## UDG (14 Novembre 2021)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Mi sembra strano che però un club come il PSG si presti a questi giochini.
> In ogni caso, anche se volesse andar via, ha un contratto molto ben pagato e da 5 anni di durata...dubito che i francesi lo regalino ai mafiosi, considerando poi che è stato un acquisto in ottica futura dato che Navas non durerà in eterno


Non è riuscito ad andare via nemmeno Verratti, il PSG si sa che è una gabbia d'oro, non è semplice andare via, a meno che non lo fai a zero


----------



## koti (14 Novembre 2021)

Francy ha scritto:


> Sczesny prende 7+2 alla Juve fino al 2024. Se non lo cedono pensare a Donnarumma è follia. Prego affinchè facciano l'errore di averli entrambi in rosa... 21 mln netti solo per i portieri. Non credo lo faranno mai però.
> I giornali l'hanno sempre fatta semplice, ma devo ancora capire chi si accollerebbe il polacco


Basta accendere il cervello due secondi, è praticamente impossibile che vada alla Juve, se non fra qualche anno al verificarsi di alcune condizioni (scadenza contrattuale del polacco, prestazioni deludenti di Zizzo che convincono il psg a puntare su altro).


----------



## koti (14 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Francia, da Le10Sport, Pochettino e la dirigenza hanno scelta il titolare per la porta del PSG: è Navas. Tale decisione può avere ripercussioni sul futuro di Gigio, che potrebbe andare altrove. La Juve resta sempre in allerta.
> 
> *CorSera: ieri Donnarumma è stato chiaro. Se la situazione con Navas non si risolverà a breve a suo favore, chiederà a Raiola di trovare un'altra sistemazione.
> 
> ...


Sono sicuro che continueranno ad alternarsi, figuriamoci se Pochettino ha il coraggio di far fuori uno dei due.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tutto già definito da mesi.
> Chissà che giro di mafie contorto per portarlo ai gobbi a certe condizioni.


Da quanto lo avevamo predetto?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Novembre 2021)

Tutto bello, però lo sceicco non credo accetti dei pagherò alla Scemo più Scemo con pagamento decennale in stile Sassuolo per Locatelli, se la Juventus vuole prendere Donnarumma dovrà pagare e non poco.
Inoltre ha sul groppone il codice fiscale polacco che prende una barca di soldi.
Per me non andrà alla Juventus.


----------



## SoloMVB (14 Novembre 2021)

UDG ha scritto:


> Bisogna vedere cosa ne pensa lo sceicco


Lo sceicco si è prestato al gioco con la promessa che raiola gli porta Haaland.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Novembre 2021)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Però Thiago Silva l'hanno lasciato andare via a zero al Chelsea, perchè dicevano era vecchio, e non hanno preso nessuno li in difesa, solo Ramos acciacato e bollito.


Hanno lasciato? e che dovevano fare ? Puntargli una pistola nella tempia è costringerlo a firmare!? a parte la loro voglia di trattenerlo.. è proprio discorso diverso! qui stanno parlando che finché c'è il contratto sono cavoli tuoi se vogliono che rimani...


----------



## Mauricio (14 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Lo sceicco si è prestato al gioco con la promessa che raiola gli porta Haaland.


È la teoria più probabile: estate 2022 Mbappé al Real a 0, PSG lo sostituisce proprio con Halland. Donnarumma è solo una pedina, molto ben pagata.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *CorSera: ieri Donnarumma è stato chiaro. Se la situazione con Navas non si risolverà a breve a suo favore, chiederà a Raiola di trovare un'altra sistemazione. *


Raiola provvederà a far trovare nel letto di pochettino una testa di cavallo. 
Il posto è suo.

Problema risolto.


----------



## egidiopersempre (14 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tutto già definito da mesi.
> Chissà che giro di mafie contorto per portarlo ai gobbi a certe condizioni.


così contorto che non si riesce in nessun modo a capire chi l'abbia fatto e a che pro.


----------



## rossonero71 (14 Novembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Il fatto che abbiano scelto quella mezza pippa di Navas come titolare, mi fa capire che Donnarumma è più scarso di quanto pensassi.
> 
> Madonna se rido! Ahaha


Bastava metterlo in panchina da noi 2 partite, il pianto avrebbe raggiunto il lago maggiore.

Bhe però è grazie a lui se siamo in Champions.

2 partite e sarebbero arrivati in ginocchio sui ceci, lui e lo smilzo.

Che nervoso.


----------



## Jino (14 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è andato li perchè erano gli unici che lo prendevano, non lo voleva nessuno.



Alle sue condizioni questo è certo...


----------



## Manue (15 Novembre 2021)

Certo che credo sia il primo caso dove il miglior giocatore dell'Europeo appena vinto, sia panchinaro nel suo club.


----------



## egidiopersempre (15 Novembre 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Certo che credo sia il primo caso dove il miglior giocatore dell'Europeo appena vinto, sia panchinaro nel suo club.


beh il PSG ha Messi e Ramos che non hanno mai giocato, sommaci Donnarumma e guarda se si sono mai visti così tanti milioni buttati nel cesso


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Novembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Bastava metterlo in panchina da noi 2 partite, il pianto avrebbe raggiunto il lago maggiore.
> 
> Bhe però è grazie a lui se siamo in Champions.
> 
> ...


E' stato trattato con devozione e rispetto come se fosse un campione e io questo non lo mando e lo manderò mai giù.
La gestione donnarumma è stata fallimentare a tutti i livelli e , arrivati a un certo punto, è chiaro pure che non è stato fatto per difendere un asset.

Spero il caso donnarumma possa servire per aprire gli occhi a tutti su come si costruisce, si alimenta e si vende un caso mediatico.

Qualche anno fa qualcosa di vagamente simile è stato fatto alla juve con kean, con tanto di apparizioni e gol in una juve in gita di fine stagione e , addirittura, in nazionale.
Kean è arrivato anche al psg per poi tornare alla juve.

Tra qualche anno finirà in turchia.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Francia, da Le10Sport, Pochettino e la dirigenza hanno scelta il titolare per la porta del PSG: è Navas. Tale decisione può avere ripercussioni sul futuro di Gigio, che potrebbe andare altrove. La Juve resta sempre in allerta.
> 
> *CorSera: ieri Donnarumma è stato chiaro. Se la situazione con Navas non si risolverà a breve a suo favore, chiederà a Raiola di trovare un'altra sistemazione.
> 
> ...


Scesny sta facendo la miglior stagione in carriera... dalla Juve attuale mi aspetto di tutto, ma prendere adesso Donnarumma sarebbe da manicomio.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Scesny sta facendo la miglior stagione in carriera... dalla Juve attuale mi aspetto di tutto, ma prendere adesso Donnarumma sarebbe da manicomio.


Lo prenderanno come tassa da pagare , nei giri immensi del suino.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lo prenderanno come tassa da pagare , nei giri immensi del suino.


Passerebbe da una panchina ad un'altra, non avrebbe nessun senso.

Piu facile che prima o poi finisca in una qualche consociata di Raiola tipo il Nizza.


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' stato trattato con devozione e rispetto come se fosse un campione e io questo non lo mando e lo manderò mai giù.
> La gestione donnarumma è stata fallimentare a tutti i livelli e , arrivati a un certo punto, è chiaro pure che non è stato fatto per difendere un asset.
> 
> Spero il caso donnarumma possa servire per aprire gli occhi a tutti su come si costruisce, si alimenta e si vende un caso mediatico.
> ...


È cosi poco da aggiungere.

Piuttosto non mi capacito come dei pirletti come noi lo abbiano capito da tanto, e gli infallibili nostri dirigenti no.

Vale lo stesso per il turco,come concetto sono uguali.

Ci siamo corso dietro come fossero dei santi,alla fine e giusto ammettere che se queste 2 nullità ( per fortuna ) non ci sono piu, è per una serie di circostanze e sicuramente non per volere nostro. Questo mi fa incazzar. non poco.


----------



## Nevergiveup (15 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lo prenderanno come tassa da pagare , nei giri immensi del suino.


Se Zizzo è la tassa da far pagare a Parigi per portargli Haaland allora Donnarumma potrebbe passare anni a scaldare la panchina a Parigi, il suino passa all'incasso con Haaland e la parcella sarà di quelle mai viste prima, che Donnarumma abbia finito la carriera a certi livelli per Raiola potrebbe essere un piccolo prezzo da pagare calcolato per accaparrarsi la fetta di torta più grande.


----------



## EmmePi (15 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Francia, da Le10Sport, Pochettino e la dirigenza hanno scelta il titolare per la porta del PSG: è Navas. Tale decisione può avere ripercussioni sul futuro di Gigio, che potrebbe andare altrove. La Juve resta sempre in allerta.
> 
> *CorSera: ieri Donnarumma è stato chiaro. Se la situazione con Navas non si risolverà a breve a suo favore, chiederà a Raiola di trovare un'altra sistemazione.
> 
> ...


Ma nessuno riflette sul caso che non è e non saranno sia l'infame che il suo padrino a decidere se come e quando andar via???

Lo dico e ripeto per quel che penso lo sceicco potrebbe permettersi di fare diventare gigio portiere titolare di qualche suo Hotel a 5 stelle negli emirati. Visto quanto viene pagato.....


----------

